# 2003 Maxima ECU HELP!!!



## yusych (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello i own a 2003 Maxima SE, to make a long story short i dameged my ecu to where it works ( i mean the car starts and all but i have to replace it) but the the check engine light stays on because i fried one of the resistors on the ecu. A new ecu at a dealer costs expensive, so i tried couple of used parts dealerships. I have went through 2 ecu from same year as mine and the were SE from where the ecu came off, but my car does not start on them, but it does on mine...my question is does every comuter that goes on 03 maxima come programed just to work for that car, or can i still find a ecu that can work for my maxima, and one more thing if i take another ecu from the same car 03 can the dealer program it somehow to make it work with my maxima, thanx


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you swap the ECU, you need to get it reprogrammed to work on your car due to the vehicle immobilized system installed on all Nissans of your vintage.


----------

